# Reloading sierra 45 fpj 185 gr



## SPUTTER

I have a box of Sierra 45 caliber .4515 diameter 185 grain FPJ bullets and would like to reload them. I cannot find anything in my Lyman 47th book about them. What would be a close enough match to reload these? I am using Titegroup for powder ad CCi large pistol primers. I checked on the Hodgdon powder web site but they only list JSWC. Very new to reloading. Thanks


----------



## Overkill0084

In my opinion (remember, it's free & you get what you pay for) you should be fine. However, Titegroup would not really be my first choice in powders. I'd lean toward a somewhat slower powder where the range between min & max is more than .5 gr. Some people's margin of error comes close to that. 
I'd use HS-6 or Unique. 

I would also recommend that you hunt down a Lyman 49th Edition Manual.


----------



## rexherring

Several loads listed for that powder and 185's

Reloading the .45 ACP Page


----------



## Overkill0084

rexherring said:


> Several loads listed for that powder and 185's
> 
> Reloading the .45 ACP Page



230 grain LSWC or LRN 
 Bullseye 4.0 gr. 810 FPS (target accuracy load)
 Bullseye 4.8 gr. 884 FPS hot load/Maximum.

200 grain LSWC or LRN (Lead, SWC or Round Nose)
 Bullseye 4.2 gr. 790 FPS
Bullseye 4.8 gr. 815

I'm supposed to believe that a 4.8 gr charge of Bullseye will push a 230 gr bullet quite a bit faster than a 200 gr bullet? A larger charge of Bullseye (4.2 gr) pushes a 200 gr bullet slower than a smaller charge (4.0 gr) with a 230 gr. 

Multiple sources of data are a must. Some guy's data off the internet may be ok, but you need to compare it to other data. If for no other reason, people mess up and mis-type stuff all the time.


----------



## TurboHonda

Overkill0084 said:


> 230 grain LSWC or LRN
> Bullseye 4.0 gr. 810 FPS (target accuracy load)
> Bullseye 4.8 gr. 884 FPS hot load/Maximum.
> 
> 200 grain LSWC or LRN (Lead, SWC or Round Nose)
> Bullseye 4.2 gr. 790 FPS
> Bullseye 4.8 gr. 815
> 
> I'm supposed to believe that a 4.8 gr charge of Bullseye will push a 230 gr bullet quite a bit faster than a 200 gr bullet? A larger charge of Bullseye (4.2 gr) pushes a 200 gr bullet slower than a smaller charge (4.0 gr) with a 230 gr.
> 
> Multiple sources of data are a must. Some guy's data off the internet may be ok, but you need to compare it to other data. If for no other reason, people mess up and mis-type stuff all the time.


I can believe it. Bullseye is a fast burning pressure generator. As bullet weight goes up, max powder charge must come down. That goes for most any load. My Hornady manual (7th edition) shows about the same velocity for the 200 gr lead and the 230 gr lead, when loaded with the same charge of Bullseye.

You're right about the multiple sources of data.


----------



## issiac

*Reloading*

Best to make sure you get 2 reloading data books for reference. I use the Sierra and the Horandy. Both are good books and you can find plenty of reload data for 185 grain loads. You may also want to consider getting a "Sizing Die" to make the diamater of your reloads consistant. I have done this and am having good results with what I do. Also consider keeping a detailed log with more information than you think is necessary (I use a spreadsheet and every reload gets a "Lot #"). Remember that attention to detail and finding the correct material will save you time and keep you looking for the "Load" that you and your gun both like. 
 Happy Reloading!!



SPUTTER said:


> I have a box of Sierra 45 caliber .4515 diameter 185 grain FPJ bullets and would like to reload them. I cannot find anything in my Lyman 47th book about them. What would be a close enough match to reload these? I am using Titegroup for powder ad CCi large pistol primers. I checked on the Hodgdon powder web site but they only list JSWC. Very new to reloading. Thanks


----------



## Sgt45

I like that Sierra bullet. I used a stiff load of Unique (it's been a while so I won't quote it), very accurate and fast for a .45


----------

